# Problem beim Leadcore spleißen



## T.C (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schon ca. 5 m Mika Mole Leadcore 45 lbs beim Spleißen "verheizt". |uhoh: 

Habe mich an diese Anleitung gehalten: #6 
http://www.cipro.de/montagen/leadcore/leadcore.htm

Nur entferne ich ca. 15cm vom "Kern", da ich gerne eine größere Schlaufe zum Durchschlaufen hätte.
Es ist mir aber in keinster Weise möglich das Leadcore wieder durch die Einstichstelle zurückzuführen 
(geht nur mit größter Gewalt) und sieht natürlich dementsprechend mies aus. 
Kann es sein, dass meine Nadel (open / closed end) nicht zum spleißen von Leadcore geeignet ist (Durchmesser) ?

Habe diese Nadel.
http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/Img_0616.jpg

Die Prologic Nadel sollte nach Händlerbeschreibung auch als Spleißnadel einsetzbar sein, deshalb habe ich diese auch gleich mitbestellt.

Wie sieht eure Spleißnadel vom Durchmesser aus?


Viele Grüsse.


----------



## kolmwalker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hi T.C,

habe kürzlich mit der selben Anleitung und ähnlicher Nadel meinen ersten Splice-Versuch gemacht. Zu meiner Überraschung hat das super geklappt. Ich kann mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass da Krafteinsatz geschweige denn Gewalt nötig sei. Kannst du das vielleicht noch konkreter beschreiben?


​


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Das liegt am Material. Es gibt gut Spleissbare (Nash, TNT) und welche, die sich so gut wie nicht spleissen lassen (Kryston)

Die Nadel: Damit soll es gehen. Ich komme mit denen aber auch nicht klar, und benutze eine dickere stumpfe Stopfnadel aus dem Nähladen und führe die auch nicht rein und wieder zurück, sondern nur einfach durch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## kolmwalker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt am Material. Es gibt gut Spleissbare (Nash, TNT) und welche, die sich so gut wie nicht spleissen lassen (Kryston)


Klasse  - kann deine Feststellung bestätigen, ich hatte die Nash bei meinem Versuch. Vor 30 Minuten hab ich Leadcore von Sufix bestellt|kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Fox ist auch sehr gut spleissbar, beim Pelzer-Leadcore, welches dünner und enger gewebt ist braucht man hingegen etwas Nerven. 
mfg Thomas


----------



## T.C (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hi,

ich habe noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden.
Ob diese nun im Sinn des Erfinders ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ca. 15 cm "Bleikern" am gewünschten Ende entfernen und die
Nadel ca 14 cm vom gewünschtem Ende einstechen.
Nun die Nadel weiter Richtung Ende führen und nach ca. 2-3 cm 
wieder aus dem Leadcore austreten lassen.
Das Nadelöhr schließen und die Nadel wieder komplett aus dem Leadcore ziehen. 
(Leadcore wird für diesen Vorgang nicht aufgenommen, bzw. eingespleißt)
ggf. Vorgang wiederholen (weitet das Leadcore) und ein späteres einspleißen 
wird dadurch erleichtert.
Nach erreichen der gewünschten Leadcore-Weitung wie gewohnt fortfahren.
Die Nadel einstechen, Richtung Ende führen, Leadcore ca 3 cm vor dem Ende
aufnehmen und in dem Aussengeflecht zurückführen (Einspleißen).
Mal angenommen es gibt Durchmesser "Toleranzen" bei dem "Bleikern" ,
aber der Aussendurchmesser vom Geflecht bleibt bestehen.
Dieses könnte doch ein Einspleißen erschweren wenn der Bleikern kleiner 
als gewohnt ausfällt, oder?
Nun habe ich eine Schlaufe hinbekommen, aber leider gleich das nächste Problem. |uhoh: 

Wenn ich nun an den markierten Stellen ziehe, erweitere oder schließe ich meine Schlaufe.
http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/Img_0619.jpg

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses zu unterbinden?
Ich glaube beim nächstenmal werde ich anderes Leadcore verwenden.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps #6


----------



## Manni1980 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hi Cristian,

ich habe gestern meine ersten Spliceversuche mit dem Sufix Heavy Core gemacht und ich muss sagen es lies sich sehr gut splicen. Das ist also kein Fehlkauf. Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, denn bis jetzt waren alle Materialien von Sufix die ich hatte sehr gut!


----------



## Pilkman (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> ... nun habe ich eine Schlaufe hinbekommen, aber leider gleich das nächste Problem. |uhoh:
> Wenn ich nun an den markierten Stellen ziehe, erweitere oder schließe ich meine Schlaufe.
> http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/Img_0619.jpg
> ...



Hi Thorsten,

das, was Du da beschreibst, ist in gewissem Sinne normal. Aber wirklich nur, wenn Du an den markierten Leadcore-Stücken ziehst. Wenn Du aber an den  tatsächlichen späteren Belastungspunkten ziehen würdest, hättest Du das Prinzip dieses japanischen Fingergreifers, d.h. der das innere Leadcorestück umgreifende Abschnitt würde bei Zug immer stärker "zugreifen" und alles wäre in Butter. 

Die meisten angeln nur so, ich persönlich habe da auch nicht DAS Vertrauen zu, obwohl es unbegründet sein soll. Daher fixiere ich die gespleisste Stelle nochmal zusätzlich mit Kryston Rig Glue, da kann dann wirklich gar nichts mehr passieren.

Zum eigentlichen Spleissvorgang: Ich nehme wie Holger oben bereits erwähnt hat auch statt einer Leadcore-Nadel ´ne Stopfnadel. Das weitet nicht so stark und meist sind die Nadeln wesentlich stabiler.

Achso, ich verwende nur 45lbs-Fox Leadcore, absolut easy zu spleissen.


----------



## T.C (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hi Manni,

habe die "flotten" Preise bei Ebay (Sufix) schon mitbekommen. #6 
Kann man die Sufix HercuLine Blend wie von "Kryston" gewohnt in 15 lb nehmen, oder lieber in 20 lb?

@ Markus und Holger 
Vielen Dank für die Infos #6 
Werde das restliche Mika Leadcore mit einer Stopfnadel spleißen.

Vielen Dank auch für die brauchbaren Leadcore-vorschläge.


----------



## sumo-carp (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

mal ne dumme frage: welche vorteile hat so eine leadcore-montage genau?


----------



## kolmwalker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cristian,
> 
> ich habe gestern meine ersten Spliceversuche mit dem Sufix Heavy Core gemacht und ich muss sagen es lies sich sehr gut splicen. Das ist also kein Fehlkauf. Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, denn bis jetzt waren alle Materialien von Sufix die ich hatte sehr gut!


Hi Manni,

schön, dass auch du dein erstes Splicing erfolgreich hinter dich gebracht hast. Das Sufix-Leadcore funzt also|supergri! Die diversen Vorächer von Sufix machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck.#6 Hab heute mit einer erneuten Bestellung mein Sortiment noch mal erweitert. Ich hatte bisher von Sufix nur die Monos - No Memory (als Schlagschnur) und die Synergy in 0,35 im Einsatz. Über die beiden Schnüre kann ich auch nur das Beste sagen.


----------



## esox_105 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne dumme frage: welche vorteile hat so eine leadcore-montage genau?


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren #c .


----------



## kolmwalker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne dumme frage: welche vorteile hat so eine leadcore-montage genau?



Hi sumo-carp,

guckst du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33995&highlight=Leadcore


----------



## T.C (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne dumme frage: welche vorteile hat so eine leadcore-montage genau?


 
Hi sumo-carp,

einige Infos findest du z.B unterem Bereich auf dieser Seite.
http://www.cipro.de/montagen/leadcore/leadcore.htm

Ich wollte es hauptsächlich im hindernisreichen Fließwasser einsetzen, 
sowie im Kanal mit Steinpackung.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Manni1980 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hi Thorsten,

ich habe das Blend in 15lbs, 20lbs und 25lbs gefischt und bin dann jetzt bei 20lbs hängen geblieben. 20lbs ist meiner Meinung für alle standard Situationen  bestens geeignet. Ich hatte mal bei dem 15lbs Material, dass es kurz nach dem Run in der Mitte des Vorfachs gekappt wurde. Seitdem lieber eine Nummer stärker, wobei das 25lbs oder 20lbs da wahrscheinlich auch gekappt geworden wäre. Also mit 20lbs machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Ich hatte mit dem Fox 45lbs bis jetzt auch keine probleme gehabt! Aber wieso entfernt ihr ca 15cm blei? Ich entferne ca 6cm blei? Was für einen vorteil sollen 15cm bringen?


----------



## Filz321 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

ich habe das TNt Leadcore, in 35 Lbs.
Allerdings ist es unmöglich, den gewissen teil wieder durch Leadcore zurückzuführen. Ich hab mit stopfnadeln in allen größen probiert, und nichts hat geklappt.
Und die Spleißnadeln sind ja noch dicker als die extrem dünnen stopfnadeln die ich verwende.
Wie soll das also gehen?

Mir ahebn die erzählt, dass das Leadcore extrem enfach zu splissen sei, da es nur aus dem Bleikerin und einer geflochtenen Ummantelung besteht, udn nicht noch aus einer weiteren.
Allerdings sit dass in meinen Augen rein physikalisch gar nicht möglich, die gewissen Teil noch wieder zurückzuführen.


----------



## T.C (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hallo Filz,

ich denke es gibt bei Jedem Hersteller immer wieder mal bissel Ausschuss 
der das Haus verläßt, bleibt nicht aus.
Ich hatte über das Mika Mole Leadcore auch noch nichts negatives gehört, 
aber bei meinem war die Bleiseele wirklich extrem dünn geraten.
Kann passieren und vielleicht ist es in deinem Fall auch so?
Ich habe momentan die dritte 25er Großspule von Fox angebrochen und bislang
funktioniert alles sehr gut.


----------



## Filz321 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

ich hab jetzt mit relativ viel gewalt hingekommen.

Muss das wohl erst etliche male weiten....


----------



## Carp-Hunter 94 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Also ich hätte da noch ein Problem beim splicen. 
Ich habe ein JRC mit 45 lbs.

Also wen ich die erste Schlaufe gezogen habe und will bei der 2ten Schlaufe die Polyester Umantelung zurückschieben will kommt der GANZE Bleikern aus der ganzen länge wieder mit Raus.
Also wie kan ich das Playester zurückschieben ohne das der Bleikern mit rauskommt??


----------



## Hook23 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*

Hallo!
Verwendet mal statt einer Nadel den Draht der eigentlich für das durchfädeln von Anti Tangel Schläuchen gedacht ist. Funzt selbst beim engsten Gewebe einwandfrei.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Problem beim Leadcore spleißen*



Carp-Hunter 94 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da noch ein Problem beim splicen.
> Ich habe ein JRC mit 45 lbs.
> 
> Also wen ich die erste Schlaufe gezogen habe und will bei der 2ten Schlaufe die Polyester Umantelung zurückschieben will kommt der GANZE Bleikern aus der ganzen länge wieder mit Raus.
> Also wie kan ich das Playester zurückschieben ohne das der Bleikern mit rauskommt??





Jo, das Problem hatte ich auch als ich vor paar Wochen meine ersten Monagen gespleißt hatte......


Ich geh jetzt immer hin, und "knicke" (nur ne 90° Biegung das reicht so bricht das Blei auch nicht) das Leadcore bevor ich diesen an den Enden entferne ca. in der Mitte des abgeschnitztenen Leadcores... so verhinderst dass der Bleikern hinwandert wie er grad lustig ist... wenn ich den Bleikern auf einer Seite entfernt habe fühle ich wo der Bleikern anfängt und mache direkt dahinter einen "Knick" in die Schnur (und mach den zuerst^^gemachten Knick wieder weg) also da wo der Bleikern noch drin ist, dann verschiebt sich da auch nix mehr.....

Eigentlich ganz einfach, bissle logisch denken dann klappt das.


----------

